# 02j transmission fluid parts number?



## Hoovw (Feb 20, 2006)

I went to the dealership to get some fluid for my o2j and they first gave me G 052 145 S2 and went back the next day to get more because I realized I didn't get enough and they gave me G 06 726 A2. I don't know witch one is right and the people at the desk don't know what they are doing either. The trans fluid's in the Bentley have different parts numbers also. One says Gear Oil and the Other says Axle Oil. One was $30 and the other was $13.50.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

G 052 145 S2 is the gear oil you need


----------



## Hoovw (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank you sir!But can I ask how you know this? And do you know what the other stuff is for?


----------



## Hoovw (Feb 20, 2006)

I figured out that G 06 726 A2 replaces the old part number that is in the Bentley.


----------

